# new mom super excited*new pics*



## sammileah (Nov 23, 2010)

my doe is due at end of month (so anytime now).  she's a first time mom, i'm a 1st time goat mom.  i find myself as excited/scared as when i had my own kids.  
i'm checking on her hourly when home, when not home i'm sure i'm going to find a baby when i get home (thats the good thought).   
logical part of me knows she should do fine.  shes a well put together mutt and the buck was slightly smaller than her.  so size shouldnt be a problem but.............

see scared/excited.  can't wait for her to kid.  and for all the stress that goes with that part.  

thanks just needed to vent to someone other than my hubby and neighbor


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome!  Good thoughts for an uneventful birth.   You have to post pics.


----------



## warthog (Nov 23, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, because I felt that way myself, new mum to goats, two preggers and both first timers, like you my buck was slightly smaller.

The first one that gave birth, I was in the middle of feeding/chore time and noticed she was lying down, had been a little quiet most of the day. Whilst I was back and forth doing things, she called out, I dashed to her, to see two front legs coming out, I stayed with her and just let her do her thing.  Everything went perfect.  Must admit with the stress of being the first time, I felt like I had given birth.  

The second one to give birth thankfully some months later, hubby was outside and shouted Jan I think Poppy is giving birth, dashed straight outside, saw a stream of goo coming out of her and realised she had given birth, dashed into the shed, and there was little Arty, I hadn't even separated them at that time, so I picked up the kid and got hubby to bring Poppy through into the other pen and all was well.

Both have made extremely good mums.

These animals know what they are doing, and yes things can go wrong, but in the main, if you have good healthy goats, things will go OK.

Good luck and look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 24, 2010)

I completely understand! That was me just last year. It was my first kidding season and I have 12 goats due to kid and only three had kidded before! All the kids were born in 3 weeks time, most in the first two weeks and one held out till the third. They all did great! I did have to pull one kid just cause her mom was a stunted Alpine (dad was a nigerian) and the kid was the normal alpine size! Poor girl, but she did well and I only had one first time mom refuse her kids indefinitely. Good luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sammileah (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks all. i will share baby pixs don't worry.  I love baby pics.   her udder is getting bigger and she is getting round. so excited


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats!!  Have fun!! It is a bit nerve racking anytime they kid fo!!!
Its always fun and exciting!!  Good luck and enjoy the new babies!!


----------



## sammileah (Dec 2, 2010)

12/2 still no baby.  the waiting is killing me.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 3, 2010)

sammileah said:
			
		

> 12/2 still no baby.  the waiting is killing me.


It's the worst!!  I've got one that's getting close as well.  Best of luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 3, 2010)

Good luck w/ your new babies, when they come.

I think it's just about time to post "The kidding does' code of honor" again....all about how 'evil' preggo goats love to keep us waiting.....
*runs off to find it*


----------



## lilhill (Dec 3, 2010)

Hoping you'll have an uneventful kidding and babies to love on soon!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in the same boat.  My darling 11yr old doe is pregnant for probably her last and my first time.  I'm thinking I'm not going to breed her again because of her age but we'll see how she does. 

Anyway... she's TORTURING me with signs of impending babies at least 12 times a day.   I know, I know she's slacking, right...   But she's old and senile so I'll forgive her. 

But it's my first time for babies and I can't tell you how many times I've checked the towel supply, various medications, gadgets, thingies and whatnots that I'm SURE I'll need.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks for the 'code'.  Still no baby.  she was laying around yesterday till i let them (her and our pigmy) help clean up leaves then she was all about that.  then she was talking ot her belly but it was just itching.  
but thats ok i got to snuggle with her and poke her belly to have it kick back.  
today is a crappy weather day. maybe today lol


----------



## sammileah (Dec 12, 2010)

I beleive she will be prego forever.  that its a pseudo-pregnancy for all the attention and extra warm place to sleep.   the belly is just a hay belly the movements gas and the udder extra fat storage.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Calliopia (Dec 12, 2010)

I swore the same thing about mine a couple times.  L   Then I got a baby    She'll pop eventually.   But only after driving you totally freaking insane.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 13, 2010)

so i'm venting and babbling now thanks for listening i promise i'll post pick like a 1st time mom if she ever delivers.


She is driving me nuts
!/2 my pasture is visable from my bedroom window so i'm looking out it ever 10 min i swear.   and if i don't see her after the second check out i go.   If i can see her i watch her.   is she acting strange?  why isn't she eating? blah blah blah its nuts my great dane will sit and watch with me today he had his head resting on top of my head.  the big goofball.

on a funny note my 9 month old pigmy saw snow for 1st time today.  they have been locked in shed because of the weather since friday night.   He ran from it took goldie (doe) walking out in it before he would. it was so cute.

ok some crappy pics









she doesn't look big but she had a very taunt belly before
oh and then oreo


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're babbling...you still have a week to go.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 16, 2010)

my 6yr old boy came out to do chores with my yesterday.  "HOLY COW MOM SHE"S SO FAT"  i laughed told him that was because of baby. 'that why her boobs(giggles) almost touch the ground'  yup it is. 

I'm thinking she tricked me and wasn't bred in july like i though.


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 18, 2010)

We had our first ever  "precocious udder" earlier this year in a doe that we were sure had bred.  Thought she was due in June, she got huge, then in July she developed an udder.  After 3 months more of NOTHING - she went into heat.  She even produced milk for goodness sake.  I am now waiting for her to kid in late March, the stinker!


See for yourself - Here's a pic of the udder with NO pregnancy.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hang in there!  The waiting and guessing is so completely annoying, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 18, 2010)

huh if she could still be milked i'd be ok with that.  I'm pretty sure there is a something in there.  it moves.  i'm thinking she sneaked a cycle in Aug past me.   

thanks all for listening and supporting i'll keep posted and share pics like only a 1st time mom can


----------



## warthog (Dec 18, 2010)

The wonderful joy of goats, when you are completely insane, she will provide you with at least one little bundle of fun.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 18, 2010)

i no more than posted 
before  and my Hubby ran in yelling BABIES









2 buckling in the snow she never did not eat.   she looked the same this morning as she did every morning this month.   but yay


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Cute little guys!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 18, 2010)

So cute! Heh, why couldn't one of my does get milk like that without having a kid...that would have been convenient!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Dec 18, 2010)

So cute, wasn't that just worth all the stress, worry and insanity!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!  The little gold one is so fluffy!

Congrats


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, they're darling, and you survived.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 18, 2010)

they are worth it and all doing great.
she honorred the code.  
I had my shoes and coat on babysitter sitting in livingroom all ready to go xmas shopping.   Hubby had just pulled up from dropping 2 legged kid off somewhere when he heard a weird noise.
at 11 Goldie was hyper and eating no leakage at all.   at 1 i looked out the window at her and made a comment about how she was holding her tail. 
2 i was toweling off kids she had dropped without a cry in the snow.  grabbing a bite of hay in between pushes.

so shopping didn't happen sitter went home 6 extra kids came over to see babies. we had a issue with mommy not holding still long enough to let anyone nurse.  that was fun.

oh how long will she have discharge?














oh and she did smell bucky the last couple days


----------



## noskiveez (Dec 18, 2010)

Omgosh! They are adorable!


----------



## Horsefly (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats, the kids are soo cute!  You will have so much fun with them.  I love the little white spots ontop their heads. Mom could have discharge for a week or so.  Is she letting the babies nurse now?


----------



## sammileah (Dec 19, 2010)

yes after hobbling her and getting them to nurse the 1st time all parties are doing better.   lots of pooping and peeing.  3 colored guy is having leg issues but its getting better also.   they didn't freeze in 6degree temps yay.  i did but a goat coat on them. 
i keep oming up with reasons to bring them inside just cause they are omg cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cute and so fluffy too! Congrats!


----------



## sammileah (Dec 21, 2010)

fluffy is a must in iowa winters.  it has been upper 20s to low 30s last couple days.  so Babies have been outside playing in the snow.  omg they are so cute. i find it very hard to walk away from them.  
I though "how could I have babies every month maybe every 2.  I would need to con hubby into it. what breeds would i need." lol .


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 21, 2010)

You would need goat that could cycle all year round which would be nigerian, boer, nubian....not sure of other breeds.


----------



## sammileah (Dec 25, 2010)

week old in the snow


----------



## glenolam (Dec 28, 2010)

Love them baby pics!

Congrats!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats!!! Thats wonderful!! And you made it through!!!!  

They are very sweet!!! Love the pics!!    Thank you for posting!!

And I totally understand..its almost impossible for me to leave them too!!!
You wanna watch them and be with them all the time!! Enjoy them!!!!


----------



## sammileah (Dec 28, 2010)

ok i know i'm a sucker i know but i did say i would post pics like a new mom one who thinks that every little thing they do is cute soooo.  hear are a few more.  and a question,  the belted buckling has a soft lump on his left side right befoe his hip. i tried to get a pic but doesn't show up.  just appeared today (10 days) and doesn't seem to hurt or hinder him. should i freak out?


----------



## glenolam (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm unsure about the lump - hopefully someone else will chime in...

But boy oh boy - they are soooo cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not sure about the lump either.  I recommend getting a good picture and starting a new thread on this topic.  

They are adorable!


----------



## sammileah (Dec 31, 2010)

its a hernia


----------

